# entrometerse / entremeterse



## chamyto

Hola a todos , no sé si llamarlo "manías" , pero hasta hace poco decía "entrometerse" 
_No te entrometas en mis asuntos _ . ¿ Puede ser por similitud con la preposición "dentro" ? Y de ahí el mal uso de decir _entrometerse_ , en vez de _entremeterse_ .

Un saludo .


----------



## Colchonero

No es un mal uso. La DRAE admite ambos.


----------



## chamyto

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entrometerse

Compruébalo , no está en el diccionario , en cambio la otra sí .


----------



## Colchonero

chamyto said:


> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=entrometerse
> 
> Compruébalo , no está en el diccionario .


 

Lo he comprobado antes de responderte: entrometer y entremeter figuran en el DRAE.


----------



## chamyto

¿ Dónde lo has encontrado ? En el link que he puesto no aparece.

Aunque nos salimos un poco del tema , en mi libro de _Introducción a la lengua española_ aparece la distinción entre ingerir e injerirse , y en concreto dice que "injerirse" es _entremeterse_ e inmiscuirse . No dice nada al respecto de "entrometerse" .


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Lo he comprobado antes de responderte: entrometer y entremeter figuran en el DRAE.



Yo uso *entrometer* con el sentido de la 3ª acepción, y *entremeter* en el resto.


----------



## Colchonero

En la página principal del DRAE he escrito ambos términos y ambos están admitidos, remitiendo el uno al otro.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> En la página principal del DRAE he escrito ambos términos y ambos están admitidos, remitiendo el uno al otro.



Sí, ya lo vi. Parecen ser sinónimos, por eso apuntaba la referencia a mi idiolecto


----------



## chamyto

Lo encontré , ¡ por fin ! Y ya puestos , ¿ alguna diferencia entre su uso ? ¿ O se usan por igual ?

Gracias .


----------



## Pinairun

chamyto said:


> Lo encontré , ¡ por fin ! Y ya puestos , ¿ alguna diferencia entre su uso ? ¿ O se usan por igual ?
> 
> Gracias .


 
Yo siempre he usado "entrometerse" para meterse en asuntos ajenos.
Y "entremeter" para meter unas cosas entre otras. Al hacer la maleta, por ejemplo, meter los calcetines aquí y allá, desordenadamente, solo para rellenar huecos.


----------



## Colchonero

chamyto said:


> Lo encontré , ¡ por fin ! Y ya puestos , ¿ alguna diferencia entre su uso ? ¿ O se usan por igual ?
> 
> Gracias .


 
En cuanto a su uso, coincido con lo que ha dicho Lurrezko más arriba.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Entr*e*meterse, exista o no, absolutamente desconocido por estos lares.


----------



## festival3

Cuando una entrada del diccionario remite a otra quiere decir que se prefiere el uso de la otra voz. Es decir, que, aunque ambas palabras estén admitidas, la RAE considera más correcto el uso de _entremeterse_ (motivo por el que _entremeterse_ no remite a _entrometerse,_ pero sí al contrario).

Pero, vamos, que yo también he utilizado siempre _entrometerse._ ¡Gracias por la información, chamyto!

De todas formas, no olvidemos que por el mero hecho de que haya palabras admitidas en la RAE, no significa que su uso sea correcto. Por ejemplo, ese _almóndiga_ que me daña la vista cada vez que lo veo en el DRAE. Quizá sea por eso que tenga miopía je, je.


----------



## Colchonero

festival3 said:


> De todas formas, no olvidemos que por el mero hecho de que haya palabras admitidas en la RAE, no significa que su uso sea correcto. Por ejemplo, ese _almóndiga_ que me daña la vista cada vez que lo veo en el DRAE. Quizá sea por eso que tenga miopía je, je.


 
Pues a ver quién es capaz de tomarse un *güisqui * Pero discrepo: si están admitidas en el DRAE su uso es correcto; cosa distinta es que esa admisión nos parezca equivocada o disparatada.


----------



## Realice

festival3 said:


> Cuando una entrada del diccionario remite a otra quiere decir que se prefiere el uso de la otra voz. Es decir, que, aunque ambas palabras estén admitidas, la RAE considera más correcto el uso de _entremeterse_ (motivo por el que _entremeterse_ no remite a _entrometerse,_ pero sí al contrario).


Aviso a los moderadores que me voy a ir completamente del tema 

En general creo que es así, pero en casos como éste yo siempre me pregunto (me pregunto solamente, no afirmo nada) si no será porque _'entremeter(se)'_ tiene varias acepciones más además de aquella en la que coincide con _'entrometerse'_, y entonces resulta más práctico remitir de la segunda a la primera, que de todos modos iba a requerir una entrada detallada.


----------



## festival3

No quiero crear debate, pero también bastantes palabras se admiten en función de quiénes se han reunido el jueves en cuestión. 

En mi opinión, no se deben introducir palabras por estar muy extendido su mal uso. Y van a añadir _internet_ en la vigésima edición... Que estoy de acuerdo con no añadir términos nuevos a la ligera por muy de moda que estén en el momento, pero que una palabra de tal calibre se admita a estas alturas habiendo tales joyitas...

¡Que así no hay quien se beba un *güisqui* en condiciones!


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> Yo siempre he usado "entrometerse" para meterse en asuntos ajenos.
> Y "entremeter" para meter unas cosas entre otras. Al hacer la maleta, por ejemplo, meter los calcetines aquí y allá, desordenadamente, solo para rellenar huecos.



Pues yo siempre he oído y empleado los dos verbos tal como los usa Pinairun. Y ya pasando a los derivados, un _entrometido _es alguien que se mete en los asuntos ajenos. Y si decimos de algo que está _entremetido_, pues que se ha metido entre otras cosas (y si fuera una persona, que se ha metido entre otras, que se ha mezclado con las otras y tal vez confundido con ellas).


----------



## festival3

Realice said:


> Aviso a los moderadores que me voy a ir completamente del tema
> 
> En general creo que es así, pero en casos como éste yo siempre me pregunto (me pregunto solamente, no afirmo nada) si no será porque _'entremeter(se)'_ tiene varias acepciones más además de aquella en la que coincide con _'entrometerse'_, y entonces resulta más práctico remitir de la segunda a la primera, que de todos modos iba a requerir una entrada detallada.



La verdad es que yo ya eso no lo sé. A ver si alguien nos puede decir  

Por un lado es lógico lo que dices ya que, sobre todo en la versión en papel, es importante ahorrar espacio (por comodidad y dinero). Pero, por otro lado, tampoco es tanto añadir otra acepción en la que aparezca _entrometido_ subrayado. Como, por ejemplo, en la voz _fuego_, que hay algunas acepciones que remiten a otras voces.


----------



## dexterciyo

> *entremeter*(se). ‘Meter [una cosa] en medio de otra o poner(se) una persona o cosa entre otras’: «Se abalanzó hacia la enciclopedia, eligió el tomo octavo, [...] entremetió en él la foto» (Cohen Muerte [Esp. 1993]); «Otros se entremetieron entre los muertos, se fingieron muertos para escapar» (Solares Nen [Méx. 1994]); y, como pronominal, ‘intervenir alguien en un asunto que no le incumbe’: «No quieren que nadie se entremeta en su vida» (Rausch Dietas [Arg. 1996]). *Con este último sentido* es hoy mayoritario el uso de _entrometer_(se): «Tuvo cuidado de no entrometerse demasiado en los problemas políticos» (Serrano Dios [Col. 2000]).



Como ya decían algunos por aquí. 



festival3 said:


> En mi opinión, no se deben introducir palabras por estar muy extendido su mal uso.



Es así como funciona la lengua, lo quieras o no. Díselo al amigo _murciégalo_ que pasó a ser _*murciélago*_.


----------



## festival3

Es así como funciona la lengua, lo quieras o no. Díselo al amigo _murciégalo_ que pasó a ser _*murciélago*_.[/QUOTE]

Estoy de acuerdo, pero cualquier persona con un poco de formación sabe que lo correcto es _albóndiga_ y no _almóndiga..._ Por lo que no me parece bien que siempre se acepte el uso de ciertas palabras. Pero, vamos, que cada uno tiene sus opiniones En cualquier caso, interesante el ejemplo que acabas de mencionar, no lo conocía.


----------



## kreiner

Veo que de vez en cuando sale a relucir en este foro la cuestión (casi la llamaría dialéctica, en el sentido más filosófico) sobre el uso y la norma, con el peligro de que los hilos deriven hacia discusiones imposibles de cerrar. Me pregunto, ¿no hay una sección en el foro que permita abordar este problema sin prolongar casi infinitamente discusiones acerca de una palabra o frase? Si no la hay, a lo mejor se podría crear, para no inflar innecesariamente los hilos.


----------



## Pixidio

kreiner said:


> Veo que de vez en cuando sale a relucir en este foro la cuestión (casi la llamaría dialéctica, en el sentido más filosófico) sobre el uso y la norma, con el peligro de que los hilos deriven hacia discusiones imposibles de cerrar. Me pregunto, ¿no hay una sección en el foro que permita abordar este problema sin prolongar casi infinitamente discusiones acerca de una palabra o frase? Si no la hay, a lo mejor se podría crear, para no inflar innecesariamente los hilos.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kreiner said:


> Veo que de vez en cuando sale a relucir en este foro la cuestión (casi la llamaría dialéctica, en el sentido más filosófico) sobre el uso y la norma, con el peligro de que los hilos deriven hacia discusiones imposibles de cerrar. Me pregunto, ¿no hay una sección en el foro que permita abordar este problema sin prolongar casi infinitamente discusiones acerca de una palabra o frase? Si no la hay, a lo mejor se podría crear, para no *infla*r innecesariamente *los hilos*.



Pero si estamos aquí precisamente para ello.


----------



## Pixidio

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pero si estamos aquí precisamente para ello.



No, porque en lo mejor de la discusión nos cierran el hilo por "temas culturales ajenos al sentido del sunforo "sólo español" y blablablá". Sería muy bueno la existencia de un subforo en español en donde esté expresamente permitido este tipo de discusiones y que ese sea el fin del espacio. 
Creo que a este tema lo van a cerrar porque estamos dialogando sobre temas ajenos al tópico original. Y es que los mods de "sólo español" hacen muy bien su trabajo.
Algo así como "cultural discussions" pero en español, o al menos en romances. Si bien en aquel espacio no existe restricción de lengua, intuyo que nos sentimos apabullados por la indiscutibel supremacia del inglés.


----------



## miguel89

Ese foro existe y es el de Lingüística, que está abajo de todo, antes de "Other Languages". Aunque se llama "History of Languages", su título está desactualizado, allí se puede tratar de cualquier tema afín a la lingüística, en cualquier lengua. Si alguien lo desea, se puede pedir que la discusión se desarrolle solamente en castellano, o que alguien traduzca los mensajes en inglés; no sería la primera vez.


----------



## ginny18

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
*¿S*e dice "no te entrometas en mi v*i*da" o "no te entremetas en mi vida"?

*Favor escribir con apego a las reglas de ortografía. Unión de hilos. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## RIU

Entrometer en mi vida.

Entremeter es poner la butifarra entre dos rebanadas de _pantumaka_.


----------



## Circunflejo

ginny18 said:


> *¿S*e dice "no te entrometas en mi v*i*da" o "no te entremetas en mi vida"?



Por estos lares, entrometerse.



RIU said:


> Entremeter es poner la butifarra entre dos rebanadas de _pantumaka_.



Lea la acepción número 3 de entremeterse en el DRAE y entenderá el por qué de la pregunta de @ginny18.


----------



## RIU

Circunflejo said:


> Lea la acepción número 3 de entremeterse en el DRAE y entenderá el por qué de la pregunta de @ginny18.



Leido, y cosa rara, hasta entendido. Gracias.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Por las islas Canarias se suele decir de alguien que _es un entr*e*metido_ ("entremetío", en realidad ) cuando se mete donde no lo llaman... Pero en el caso concreto de la pregunta diría siempre entrometido.

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

RIU said:


> Leido, y cosa rara, hasta entendido.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Entr*e*meterse, exista o no, absolutamente desconocido por estos lares.


Absolutamente de acuerdo. He vivido en tres países del Cono sur de América del Sur y en ninguno de ellos es usual el verbo entremeterse, ¡vaya palabrita! Sin embargo, estando lexicalizada obviamente pertenecerá al registro literario del idioma, esto es muy claro. Sea como fuere, he buscado la palabra, y me parece lógica y necesaria para describir la cosa. Me gusta.


----------



## Doraemon-

Por aquí siempre "entrometido, entrometerse", aunque parece que por otros lugares prefieren la otra forma (entremeterse).
La RAE acepta ambas.


----------

